# Purdue Mite-biting Behavior, aka Indiana leg-chewers- making progress in PA



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Which reminds me to take the inspection scope up this weekend. I've been meaning to look at some mites close up to see if my VSH hive is showing this behavior. They do seem to be good groomers, instead of just cleaning out infested pupae.

Mite legs are hard to examine because they are short anyway. Someone here said to look for assymetry ... legs on one side shorter than on the other, as an indication of leg biting.


----------



## jfmcree (Mar 10, 2014)

Are the queens available to PA beekeepers? I saw some references to swaps with local PA clubs, but did not find information for who to contact or how to order.

thanks, Jim.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Carpenter's Apiaries in Florida sells Mite Mauling Queens...

http://www.carpentersapiaries.com/Pages/QueenBreedingProgram.aspx


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Some of my hives have the leg chewers in them, and they're doing very well. Still producing lots and lots of brood, too.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I wonder that if the bees bit the mites then will they bite the beekeepers too when we 
do a hive check? As if stingers are not enough now we have another fear. Sometimes I 
think the bees are a bit biting if this is what they used to do on the mites.


----------



## alwayssummer (Nov 5, 2009)

jfmcree said:


> Are the queens available to PA beekeepers? I saw some references to swaps with local PA clubs, but did not find information for who to contact or how to order.
> 
> thanks, Jim.


We are distributing them as part of a Pennsylvania Queen Improvement Project, which is partially funded by a USDA grant for few more months. We exchanged queen cells and virgins in June, and gave away over 200 grafted larvae late June, and swapped queens at the PSBA state picnic in August. We announce Queen program activities regularly by the PSBA monthly newsletter/website.

Contact info:
Jeff Berta- W Penna Chairman Pa Queen Program
AlwaysSummerHerbs.com
[email protected]
724.735.4700

Mark Gingrich-E Penna Co-Chairman Pa Queen Program
Gingrich Apiaries
[email protected]
717.817.1398

We also have a limited supply of mated or virgin queens available from either one of us. Please get added to our statewide mailing list that we send out to the PA bee clubs, announcing future dates.
Bee well, JEFF


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

beepro said:


> I wonder that if the bees bit the mites then will they bite the beekeepers too when we
> do a hive check? As if stingers are not enough now we have another fear. Sometimes I
> think the bees are a bit biting if this is what they used to do on the mites.


I've not noticed any different behavior, compared to other bees.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

This discussion had me wondering, how the heck to honeybees bite. I've photographed and videoed them using their proboscis to access nectar, but had never really paid attention to the fact that they have mandibles. Kinda small and hard to see, but evidently enough to cripple a mite if they have a mind to.

I doubt they are large enough to even be felt thru human skin. As opposed to their other end.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have ankle stinging bees! If I don't smoke my ankles or wear boots, they get me almost every time I open a hive!
Seriously, some great info, thanks to all for sharing.


----------

